# We switced back to raw, but need help with ratios.



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I finally figured out a way to feed raw cheaper than kibble, so we were able to switch back. Now I need to figure out my ratios since I'm doing it differently than the first time we did raw. I have access to all sorts of raw meat. Here's the link to the full list:

Pet Products

I'm also in a yahoo group co-op where we can all go in on a bulk deal to get prices cheaper than kibble per pound. Of course, I have to factor in supplements, etc.

But with the above listed menu, what else do I need to feed? We're currently feeding the Beef K-9 Grind (hearts, green tripe, gullets), ground turkey necks, tilapia (fish), and pork liver/kidneys. We're doing the Alaskan Salmon Oil, an egg a day, compost veggies that are safe for dogs, and diatomaceous earth.

*What should my ratios and lbs per day per dog be? When I'm home from work (weekends, holidays), they eat twice a day, and on days that I have work, they eat one meal at night.*

Nara is about 80 lbs and on a diet (she's already lost 8+ lbs), Paw Paw is around 62 lbs, and Beowulf is probably 64 lbs. They wrestle and chase each other most of the day, and then get a bike ride at night where I attach them all to me in a sled dog team formation and they pull me on a mountain bike for 4-5 miles six to seven days a week. So they are getting plenty of exercise.

If you need any other info in order to help me figure this out, please let me know. Before, we were feeding them Columbia River Naturals that come in 2 lb chubs with bone and veggies already ground up. But that cost more then kibble, so now we're feeding from that link up above, and it's only meat and possibly bone (depending on what I order) and I have to add everything else. I want to make sure I'm doing it right so my dogs remain healthy and happy.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Raw feeders, help!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Most of your questions can be answered on your own using the search engine, but I'll put in my 2 cents. You don't have much variety in terms of cuts of meat. I would start there. I would also find at least 2 other organ protein sources; at least 2 types of liver and 2 of some other secreting organs. As far as ratios are concerned, there are a couple different ratios out there. I use Prey Model Raw so my ratios are 80%/10%/10% (Muscle meat/Bone/Organ meat, of which organ is 5%/5% liver/other organ). I would toss out the veggies; completely useless. As far as lbs/dog I would start at whatever 2% of their ideal weight is. If you see them getting too thin after a few weeks then increase; too fat, then decrease. I am not a fan of supplements; only one I would give on a regular basis is wild alaskan salmon oil and maybe ACV if they weren't at optimum health.

Out of curiousity why do you feed mostly ground? I find it to typically be more expensive and you get no teeth cleaning benefits.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Well if your dogs are thar active, I'd go ahead and feed 2 lbs a day for each dog. I don't see any chicken on your list, ( I can't seem to open that link through my phone). So I would add chix backs/ frames.

I don't feed any veggie for my dog apart from carrots, but if veggie is included in the mix, then great!

my dogs pretty much gets:

Chicken frames
beef blend
venison 
greentripe/xkaliber
ground chicken blend- it has organ meat in the mix 

if I see fresh trout @ costco, I will get some for Odin to try.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Well if your dogs are thar active, I'd go ahead and feed 2 lbs a day for each dog. I don't see any chicken on your list, ( I can't seem to open that link through my phone). So I would add chix backs/ frames.

I don't feed any veggie for my dog apart from carrots, but if veggie is included in the mix, then great!

my dogs pretty much gets:

Chicken frames
beef blend
venison 
greentripe/xkaliber
ground chicken blend- it has organ meat in the mix 

if I see fresh trout @ costco, I will get some for Odin to try.

Hope this helps!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Verivus said:


> Most of your questions can be answered on your own using the search engine, but I'll put in my 2 cents. You don't have much variety in terms of cuts of meat. I would start there. I would also find at least 2 other organ protein sources; at least 2 types of liver and 2 of some other secreting organs. As far as ratios are concerned, there are a couple different ratios out there. I use Prey Model Raw so my ratios are 80%/10%/10% (Muscle meat/Bone/Organ meat, of which organ is 5%/5% liver/other organ). I would toss out the veggies; completely useless. As far as lbs/dog I would start at whatever 2% of their ideal weight is. If you see them getting too thin after a few weeks then increase; too fat, then decrease. I am not a fan of supplements; only one I would give on a regular basis is wild alaskan salmon oil and maybe ACV if they weren't at optimum health.
> 
> Out of curiousity why do you feed mostly ground? I find it to typically be more expensive and you get no teeth cleaning benefits.


What do you mean by cuts of meat. I've been a vegetarian for 16 years and am not up to speed on meat terminology. Also, what I mentioned I'm feeding is what I'm currently feeding. I've been rotating through various options from their menu to see what works best for my dogs. I've been told that a lot of the bones have little meat, whereas the ground necks and backs have more meat, less bone. I'm going to buy a box of marrow bones for them, and we have old marrow bones that they still chew on. The only raw experience I have is with Columbia River Naturals chubs, and they came already ground, but I also added marrow bones. Their stool was always great, thanks to the bone content of the chub and whatever they could grind off the marrow bones.

What are some other organ meats? I know of liver and kidney, and from watching wolf documentaries, the liver is always the saved for the alpha male, so it must be the "best" (or most sought after) organ, right? Heart is muscle meat, but I know some have confused it with organ. What else should I look for? 

And yeah, we have been giving fish oil and alaskan salmon oil, and bought whole tilapia today. The owner of the raw meat store ("Meat For Cats and Dogs") here in Portland said that, if I'm feeding a fish a day or a few a week, I wouldn't need to continue feeding the salmon oil unless their coats get dry.

Not sure what ACV is, but I'll go look that up. And yes, they are currently at optimum health with zero issues.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

The variety on the link is great.


----------

